
Killing Primitive Loops and Conditionals - desigooner
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2010/07/24/killing-primitive-loops-and-conditionals/
======
ambulatorybird
Looks like the object-oriented version of what's possible in the lambda
calculus:

    
    
      true = lambda(x,y) -> x
      false = lambda(x,y) -> y
      if = lambda(pred,then,else) -> pred(then,else)

------
messel
Groovy, helped me learn something about conditionals without the extra syntax
for brevity.

I'm partial to iterators that look like "for each" for loops. You say
recursion, I say tomato.

------
mayoff
His while can be written more concisely, I think:

    
    
      Ether :: while: condition do: block {
        if: condition call then: {
          block call
          while: condition do: block
        }
      }

------
wake_up_sticky
Looks like Smalltalk.

